# Kong Toys



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Just wondering what other dog people think of their products. 
Personally I like them. I actually got listed on the New Member gift basket contest winner list, and I sent a email to claim it.:shocked: I'm excited! Plus its pretty much going to be a christmas present for them. 
So what do you guys think of them?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Kong toys are a big hit here!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno love the squeaky tennis balls, though they dont last. Its probably the only thing he actually plays with.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I love the regular Kongs. We don't use them much here anymore but when they were puppies those things were a life saver! I'd stuff 'em with whatever I could get my hands on and then give them to the puppy the next day and they'd be outta my hair for a good 30-45 min.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Buddy has 3 kongs.. ...2 kong stuffers AND ONE KONG squeAKY TOY....i FIND THEM VERY DURABLE...especially for a power chewer like a 3 year old Dobie like Buddy....very good product...IMHO.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of them, My apbt Zoey that I had years ago used to get through an XL sized one in little more than 3 days, and i had to throw it away as it became a choking hazard. For the money we spent on those things I would have tried a Goughnut in it's place for sheer strength.

Their plush toys are okay, they don't stand up to my current dog for long at all, and he's disinterested in the rubber stuff, but the squeaky balls that Uno is talking about are a big hit, I do wish that they would change the squeak to make it a bit louder though...

The genius toys are pretty awesome, they keep him occupied for about 45 minutes, which is more than i can say for many other toys. But anything involving food is usually something he will work for a while.

The Wubba... his favorite thing in the whole world, he's wrecked a few of them, and we just haven't gotten around to getting another one, i'm actually waiting to get one from doggyloot, or Barkingdeals :lol:

We had one of the sticks as well, you can see in my avatar, we only let him play with it when he was wanting to be "chased" and he still punctured it with his canines as he was running about eluding us, i was pretty shocked that the nylon they used was so weak, kinda disappointed actually.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

duke has a regular kong extreme and an extreme kong bone (the black rubber ones) - I stuff them with sardines and/or natural peanut butter and freeze them, keeps him occupied for ages. and he is a crazy bad chewer, wrecks cheap toys in an instant, but doesnt seem too interested in chewing these to bits lol I think he's realised he loses the things the shreds :tongue:

david, I got duke a wubba for christmas (along with a retrieval ball that floats, to take to the beach), I hope he loves it :biggrin: but doesnt destroy it too quick haha it might be his "supervised inside" toy lol, keep it clean and in one piece lol


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I was in Central Park this morning and talking with a woman who owns a labrador. She was saying that her dog destroys any and all toys, balls, etc. Even the super hard-core Kongs. But she said that the company does hold fast to their guarantee that they will refund your money if your dog does destroy it. She sent the chewed up bits back to the company and she got her money back.

Just FYI.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I like the regular kong toy for playing fetch, it bounces all over the place so he thinks that's wonderful. I have a kong genius for feeding meals in (because it takes both wet and dry food) so I think that's great too. Tucker loves the squeaking tennis balls, he's been spoiled by them and doesn't really like ones that don't squeak. I don't think I've used anything else, at least not that I can think of.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> duke has a regular kong extreme and an extreme kong bone (the black rubber ones) - I stuff them with sardines and/or natural peanut butter and freeze them, keeps him occupied for ages. and he is a crazy bad chewer, wrecks cheap toys in an instant, but doesnt seem too interested in chewing these to bits lol I think he's realised he loses the things the shreds :tongue:
> 
> david, I got duke a wubba for christmas (along with a retrieval ball that floats, to take to the beach), I hope he loves it :biggrin: but doesnt destroy it too quick haha it might be his "supervised inside" toy lol, keep it clean and in one piece lol


Just don't let them "hunker down" and chew on it, we made that mistake once thinking that he'd not get through it, and he chewed the ball out of the top and shredded the nylon all over. so now it's strictly an "interactive" toy :lol:


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I have not had any problems with my dogs chewing them to bits, which is a real problem with other toys. They have chewed a lot of things up, one of their favorites are tennis balls. they have a couple "when watched only" toys, mostly thin rubber squeakies. 

As for Kongs, we have a red kong and a squeezz bone. I have another durable chew toy but I don't remember the brand.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've only ever tried the frisbee and the Wubba (which died a sad death at the maw of my friend's Rhodie boy), had to replace a few frisbees because of Scout's shark teeth. But they really only play team fetch which involves one of their boyfriend's fetching and them them chewing the crap out of the boys and tugging on the toy as the dutiful Rhodie/Lab mix returns to the humans, lol. Lily freaking loved the Wubba, but the one I bought to replace it accidentally went to VA with my friend and I've just never bought another. Meh, they aren't that toy oriented.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

We love Kong toys here! Especially the Large Kong Squeaker balls... they are Harleigh's favorite thing EVER. 

We go through a lot of them though... one is because I'm constantly throwing them into the woods and losing them - oops:redface: The second reason is that Harleigh likes to take them swimming and they get filled up with water (which is a bummer!).

That leads to a lot of $$ invested in her favorite thing ever, lol.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Our dogs love the puzzle ones that can be stuffed with food. They're a lifesaver with some foster dogs!

They're pretty durable but I used to have a Dachshund that would destroy even the black ones...


----------

